# know how to catch fish with a shovel?



## besign (Aug 9, 2014)

and I mean LOTS of fish, quickly and without a lot of effort? IN fact, you can keep them alive for quite some time, and use the fish as bait for turtles, gators, dogs, cats, etc.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

With a shovel? Do tell, how about some details... or at least a hint. Like... is it illegal?


----------



## besign (Aug 9, 2014)

not necessarily. what you do is trench thru a pond dam. it it's your pond, it's perfectly legal.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Then? Whack them with the shovel as they spill out and when you have caught a few quickly shovel dirt back to fill in the breach to keep the pond from completely emptying and depleting your water supply?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

besign said:


> and I mean LOTS of fish, quickly and without a lot of effort? IN fact, you can keep them alive for quite some time, and use the fish as bait for turtles, gators, dogs, cats, etc.


besign stop posting your TROLL DRIVEL, no one is impressed, and unless you actually have something useful, go away.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

If the op knew shiite from good apple butter, he'd know a gill net trumps a shovel any day of the week.....


----------



## besign (Aug 9, 2014)

sheesh, man. can you say "duh".. you stop short of draining the pond completely and rig a net out of sticks, or whatever, to see to it than none escape thru the water slit.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

besign:


camo2460 said:


> besign stop posting your TROLL DRIVEL, no one is impressed, and unless you actually have something useful, go away.


This post received (at the time) 7 likes. You currently have 6 liked posts out of a total of 86.

Do you think there's a reason for that?


----------



## White_Sands (Dec 1, 2012)

How to catch fish with a shovel? Easy, hit them over the head with the shovel. It's cheaper than dynamite and you will not get in trouble with the law.


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

White_Sands said:


> How to catch fish with a shovel? Easy, hit them over the head with the shovel. It's cheaper than dynamite and you will not get in trouble with the law.


Does it work on trolls too?:scratch


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

besign said:


> not necessarily. what you do is trench thru a pond dam. it it's your pond, it's perfectly legal.


digging a HOLE in a DAM, who are you "The little Dutch boy".
Everyone knows the last thing you want in a Dam is a hole.
That why you do not let trees grow on a dam, when the stumps rot you weaken the dam.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Ooooooops!


----------

